# Meet Miss Mollie, good golly



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, she's just ADORABLE! I wish I could afford another pup. =(


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl, thanks for helping her on her way to a good home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Thank you for helping her onto her furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

MOLLY IS JUST BEAUTIFUL-Bless you and Peppertree for SAVING HER!
You do SO MUCH TO SAVE HOMELESS ANIMALS-YOU DESERVE A BIG STAR!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beauty, good luck to her. Thank you for your help in finding her way to a forever loving home.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> This is Mollie, she is 8 months old and is an owner turn in from Estill County Animal Control in KY. The owners didn't have enough time to spend with her.
> In other words the cute little ball of fluff is no longer a little ball of fluff and probably chews and quite possibly isn't housebroken.........gggrrrrrrrrr.
> Anyway, Peppertree rescue is going to find her a new home that appreciates her pyr/golden personality. She is at the vet today, will get her health certificate to travel and spend the night there. On Thursday at 1:30 her adventure begins. I get to meet her on Sat. as she will be having a week long stopover at my house until she can catch a ride further north on the 9th.
> Wish her luck. And if anyone is interested she can be seen at peppertreerescue.org sometime after the 10th.


Good luck to her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Mollie is just a beauty and SO YOUNG!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Mollie Update*

Well Mollie didn't quite catch her transport on Sat as planned. There were 28 others that did make a "break for it" though.
Turns out Mollie is going to just stay in PA and live with US!
:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Hali's Mom said:


> Well Mollie didn't quite catch her transport on Sat as planned. There were 28 others that did make a "break for it" though.
> Turns out Mollie is going to just stay in PA and live with US!
> :


 
That is wonderful news!!! Congratulations. What a lucky girl. Welcome home Miss Molly!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Well Mollie didn't quite catch her transport on Sat as planned. There were 28 others that did make a "break for it" though.
> Turns out Mollie is going to just stay in PA and live with US!
> :


That is wonderful! Congratulations. Where are all the pictures???


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome home Molly! We want pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU AND MOLLY!!!

Doing the Happy Dance!!

We need more pics!!!

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat:artydude


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful, though to me she looks more Shepherd (I do love the Shepherds, I used to show them and had so much fun). Congratulations, she looks like a doll.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Mollie pictures*

I hope this works, it is a smilebox. If not I will have to download pics when I get home as they are on my home computer.
Thanks for the congrats, she seems a sweetheart.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations to both you and Miss Molly.
I'm sure it is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Here she is*

This is Mollie at her new home, thinking she is a golden wannabee.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kath;*

Kathi

Your little girl Mollie is just precious and adorable!! 

Mollie is a beauty!!

What a puppy !!!

Congrats!!

Love the white wicker furniture!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mollie*

Just checking in to see how Miss Mollie is doing!

I love the black on her face!!

Kathi: Need more pics, when you have time!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am going to try to get some this weekend, wish it would stop raining so I got get some outside ones.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Here's hoping you can get some pics this weekend!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad that Molly has found her forever home. What did the cat think of her?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, congrats! She is a beauty!


----------

